# Today's trophy...



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Not too impressive, but this little nest paid my wages today...


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Another day, another dollar. Overtime rate?


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

What did you use to remove it? Machine, cable, head?


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*I got a nice one today too!*

Thats a nice one Rat! 
I got a good one today as well but no photo to prove it. The roots were growing out from under the toilet that had not been flushable in six months she said. I tried to shove my Vurite in the closet afterwords but the cast iron tee said no. I'm gonna have to be getting a Micro Reel soon!
I keep a bag of copper sulpher in my truck just for jobs like this. This was for a regular customer on a fixed income...I was nice. 1/2 price.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

JoshJ said:


> Another day, another dollar. Overtime rate?


We charge overtime rate every day...



phishfood said:


> What did you use to remove it? Machine, cable, head?


Not very proud of that piece of equipment. It's a General Easy Rooter (rental style) with 3/4 DCD cable. I opened the line and actually snagged the roots with a 2" U-cutter (pic below) and then followed with a 3" version of the same cutter. Couldn't get a larger cutter in the line as it was orangeburg that was no longer round and this root mass came from an offset joint.

Recommended a new sewer.


----------

